# Tyranid Hormagaunts For Sale



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

We are selling these models at £28. 8 Tyranid Hormagaunts fully painted. These models follow the colour scheme of hive fleet kraken, using bubonic brown and red gore.

The models have been painted to a high standard and are ready for tabletop gaming.
For more information please see our model shop:
http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com/model-shop.html

If you are interested in purchasing these models, please do not hesitate to ask for more pictures via PM or comment!

Thanks, Alice!


----------

